# I got the worst haircut ever, today...



## Fataliya (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, I CANNOT go to Fantastic Sam's anymore. I don't care how short my hair is, I'm shelling out the $40 for a NICE haircut.

I KNEW I was going to get the ONE LADY in the whole joint that looked like she couldn't even cut paper, let alone hair. She looked high (though I'm sure she wasn't), and just didn't seem to pay attention.

I sit down, and tell her I want a pixie cut. She said "What's that?". 

Yeah, at that point, I should have gotten up. She then fingers my hair and asks if the last time it was point cut or razor cut. I said I think it was point cut, and I don't like razor cut (razor cut makes my hair TOO thin looking).

So she's snipping away, cuts for about 3 minutes and then asks if I like it. Uh...WTF? You just cut my hair in less time than it takes me to take a shit??? So I'm looking, and my bangs weren't cut AT ALL, and the sides didn't blend into the back at all. I had like...STEPS in my hair. I ask if she can fix it.

She cuts some more, and as I'm looking down, I notice white hairs on my cape.....and my hair is red. She gave me the same cape to use that the person before me used. 

I wanted to throw up.

I look up, and now she's razor cutting, even though I told her I don't like that. Well, too late to stop now, obviously, so I watch as she destroys my hair. Then she "cuts" my bangs. With the fucking razor thing. No scissors at all, ever. Then she decides to go all over my head with that GOT DAMN razor and massacre the rest of it. In the process, she dropped the razor on the floor, picked it up, blew on it, and went back to cutting my hair with it. My eyes were like  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and she looks at me and says "What?".

Basically I'm about to cry at this point. I've got some old ladies hairs on me, fucking floor dirt all up on my skull, and I'm speechless. 

When she was done raping me, I got up, stomped to hubby, said "I HATE my hair! YOU pay for this shit", and went outside to cry.

My bangs are WAY crooked, the sides are different lengths, and she didn't even clean up the neckline with clippers, she used that God forsaken razor thing.

I HATE that I am such a PUSSY that I can't even defend myself and my hair...

So to Elva at the Fantastic Sam's in Tampa....YOU MESSED UP MY HAIR AND YOU ARE A DIRTY ASS LADY.

The ONLY good thing is that it's short, so it will grow out, but it will take about a month. I'll have to wear it down, instead of spiky!

DAMN YOU WOMAN!!! *fist pumping*

Maybe I'll call tomorrow and complain. I dunno. That lady should seriously be fired. I could probably cut hair better than her.


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 28, 2009)

Aw sweetie I'm sorry you really should call and report your experience!


----------



## fintia (Feb 28, 2009)

Get Ur Money Back!!! Tell Them U Dont Like It


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 28, 2009)

call and complain. Tell them every thing. Or go in and complain and show them the cut. 
But just do it within a couple of days...


----------



## fillintheblank (Feb 28, 2009)

That's terrible! I'm sorry. I agree, you should definitely say something to the management there!


----------



## Hilly (Feb 28, 2009)

Call and be a biatch on the phone. I know I would if it happened to me. No it's not the most rational, but they need to know that unprofessional, shitty hair cuts are unacceptable!


----------



## aggrolounge (Feb 28, 2009)

I feel your pain. I usually have to go for cheap haircuts.. and you know the minute the stylist approaches you whether or not they are competent, honestly. I always put up with crap when I notice it happening :[. Gotta stick up for yourself, and your cash!


----------



## Septemba (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_So to Elva at the Fantastic Sam's in Tampa....YOU MESSED UP MY HAIR AND YOU ARE A DIRTY ASS LADY._

 





OMG! That woman sounds deranged, it's like something out of a skit! 

I'm so sorry, Fataliya! I hope it grows back especially quickly... I have had so many bastard haircuts. It hurts!


----------



## user79 (Feb 28, 2009)

That sucks, I hate bad haircuts.

But I don't understand why you let her continue if she was doing such a horrible job, why didn't you just get up and leave without paying???


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_That sucks, I hate bad haircuts.

But I don't understand why you let her continue if she was doing such a horrible job, why didn't you just get up and leave without paying???_

 
Yep yep.

Something like this happened to me once. It was half way "done" when I just told the stylist to stop. I told her I would only pay half and the manager didn't protest, so that's what I did.

Since then, about 5 years ago, I've learned how to wash, condition, color, cut, and weave my own damn hair LOL It's cheaper and satisfaction is pretty much guaranteed.


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_That sucks, I hate bad haircuts.

But I don't understand why you let her continue if she was doing such a horrible job, why didn't you just get up and leave without paying???_

 
Mostly because I'm a huge pussy, and didn't want to make a scene.

And what can I do with half a haircut? I'm sure someone else could have fixed it, but I didn't want to take the chance.

I'm just glad I have short hair already. 

But yeah. I'm a total wimp. I hate that I am, but I am. I'm always worried about hurting someone's feelings, etc.

ETA: Just got off the phone with FS. The manager is in Texas, so I spoke to the lady in charge. Told her what happened, told her about the razor, the cape and the dropping things on the floor. She took down my name and said she'd make sure the manager called and spoke to me when she gets back at the end of the week.

Now.....how do I find out if the two salons in the mall are good or not? Is there a place for online reviews for hair places??


----------



## CherryAcid (Mar 15, 2009)

That sounds like a horrible experience.  I have had a few mishaps when i was younger and too scared to say anything.  Once i was having a perm(yes it is THAT long ago!) and the girl seemed to really scrimp on the perm lotion.  I've had many perms and my hair had always taken really well.  It curls extremely easy. Well when it was done it was hardly curled at all and she had the nerve to say "maybe i should've used all the lotion!"  I was young so i darent say anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Another time i got what was supposed to be cherry red streaks,as she was pulling hair through the cap she kept digging the hook into my scalp and ears, they were all red afterwards!And i couldnt even see the streaks!  To make matters worse as she was blowdrying my hair she was burning my scalp as she kept the blower right at the roots without moving it!!!!! I was trying to hold back the tears. Nowadays i would've complained without a seconds thought.

About finding a good salon, in my experience i always look at the stylists and see how well they are turned out/ how the salon looks etc.  Not always a good thing though as looks can be deceiving.  I will sometimes ask a friend or colleague with nice hair where they get it done.
My current salon is wonderful and i chose it because i had walked past it quite a bit and always kept thinking about it.  Well not only is it half the price of my last salon, the results are far better.  And i have only been twice and they know me on a first name basis when i go in for beauty treatments and queries!


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 15, 2009)

These kind of stories are why I love having a good haircutter to client relationship.

I've been going to my hair dresser for 6 years and he has never let me down, not even once 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Im SO sorry to hear this story though. If this happened to me I probably would have cried for a day. I love my hair.


----------



## Brie (Mar 15, 2009)

This is exactly why i never go to the hairdressers, they scare the crap out of me!!!

I'm sorry for your horrible experience.


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 17, 2009)

i recently had a horrible hair cut, i asked for shoulder lenght and it's above my chin!  i did leave halfway through and did not pay. I was actually really bad, I screamed and cried and ran outside lol.  i told them i was not paying and they were okay with that. the manager offered to fix it but i said nooo.
 i got it fixed the next day at a better place but still hate how short it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so i do understand.


----------



## k.a.t (Mar 17, 2009)

Gosh, that's terrible..this is why I refuse to step foot in a salon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (yes I cut my own hair, I'm not that bad lol)
I hope you complain and get your money back. This horrible lady should be fired (and maybe locked up somewhere lol).


----------



## kariii (Mar 17, 2009)

go to yelp.com and you'll be able to see reviews there!


----------



## jinxkat (Mar 21, 2009)

Omg! I feel your pain! I had a lady take a razor to my hair one time..what a disaster!  You must definitely go back & complain.


----------

